# Saint Arnold's Brewery - Houston



## Stogmeister (Mar 22, 2006)

Took the tour of Saint Arnold's Brewery this past Saturday. This is Texas' oldest craft brewery (only like 12 years old). The tour is open to the public and is every Sat. @ 1:00, cost is $5. 
*Some pointers if you want to check it out:*
- Don't go in the Summer, there is no AC and they jam everyone in there...like 150+ people when we went.
- Don't expect a tour, the founder / owner pretty much just talks for 30 minutes about their history, brewing, beer types, etc. You can see all the big fermenters and everything, but they don't walk you thru the process and show you all the equipment. After he's done everyone just rushes the lines for the beer samples and sits/stands around. There are a bunch of picnic tables and music playing so its not bad. 
- You get a free 8 oz tasting glass with 4 tokens for tasting 4 beers (2 pints of beer total). If you bring your own St. Arnolds pint or pilsner glass they are very generous when filling and you'll get more than 8 oz per token.
- Stand as close to the tasting area as possible, we were at the back by the receiving door and had to wait 20 minutes to get our first beer.
- Bring your old 6 pack carriers with you, they recycle them for credits.

The good news is all the beers are excellent, they had 6 available for tasting.

Bottom line...worth $5 just to get the beer, but don't expect a tour, bring your own St. Arnold glass to get more, and don't go in the summer unless you like sweating. Also...no smoking allowed in brewery.

http://www.saintarnold.com/


----------



## niner (Aug 3, 2006)

neat, that sounds like fun even if you didn't get a tour. I have a little bobble-head of St. Arnold


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

A best H-Town value for your $5 in my opinion.


----------



## Stogmeister (Mar 22, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> A best H-Town value for your $5 in my opinion.


Judging from the crowd this past Sat, a lot of people must agree.

An added bonus (maybe!?!) is that they were handing out free passes for an early viewing of "Beerfest" for tonight at Studio Movie Grill (where you can drink and eat).


----------



## Full Bodied Bruce (Aug 9, 2006)

They came uo to Dallas and put on promotions at some of the watering holes including my favorite. Boy the really have some knockout lady employees. One told me they have only 12 employees in the whole company. They sure make a super brew though. I wound up with good times that nite and walked away with 2 free glasses.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Stogmeister said:


> Judging from the crowd this past Sat, a lot of people must agree.
> 
> An added bonus (maybe!?!) is that they were handing out free passes for an early viewing of "Beerfest" for tonight at Studio Movie Grill (where you can drink and eat).


BEEEEEEERFEST!!!!! That movie looks funny:r


----------



## nortmand (Jul 28, 2006)

I've heard good things, but we don't get their stuff up here. $5 for two pints ain't bad. I've seen worse, I've seen better.


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

Haven't ever been to the tour, I'll have to go once it starts to cool down some. I've got some Lawnmower in the fridge right now, it's a real good Kolsch-style beer.


----------



## Stogmeister (Mar 22, 2006)

I forgot to mention in my original post that Saint Arnold's actually brews some beers for BJ's Brewery. When we went they had BJ's Brewhouse Blonde fermenting. If you haven't been to one check them out, one of the only places in Houston you can get a craft beer. I like the Jeremiah Red.
http://www.bjsbrewhouse.com/home_page/home_main.html


----------



## The Saint (Aug 2, 2006)

Very cool, I love going on Brewery tours. Saint Arnold has some decent reviews too: http://ratebeer.com/Beer/saint-arnold-divine-reserve-2/62052/


----------

